# 5ft Tank Scape Critique



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm working on an aquascape for my 5ft (18" front to back, 24" tall) tank and I'm looking for some input on the manzanita that I've put together so far.

I'm looking to create that feeling of it being the edge of a river. This will be a low maintenance tank with a large array of plants ... I'd say close to a jungle tank but a bit more manicured.

I'm trying a tree trunk style layout at the moment. I'm open to any and all suggestions, good or bad.

Here's a front shot. Ignore the rocks at the moment they are there just to hold things up. The wood planks are there to give a sense of where the gravel depth will be and to show the tank dimensions.










Here's two side shots. The tank will be viewed mostly from this angle cause that's the direction of the sofa.



















And here's the other side.










What do you guys think? BTW, I will be adding rock work of some sorts using dragon (Ohko) rock.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## iRonBalls (Sep 18, 2016)

If I was doing the scape myslelf I'd make the tree trunk a tad more thicker. I would also add another piece and position along with the longer wood, as if the roots are "forking".


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's a few shots after I added some rocks ... the rocks were sort just thrown together to give some extra context to the wood. Not really sure what to think of this scape yet.





































Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

iRonBalls said:


> If I was doing the scape myslelf I'd make the tree trunk a tad more thicker. I would also add another piece and position along with the longer wood, as if the roots are "forking".


I'll have to try those ideas. BTW are you thinking of forking the root in front or behind the long root?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## iRonBalls (Sep 18, 2016)

Harry Muscle said:


> iRonBalls said:
> 
> 
> > If I was doing the scape myslelf I'd make the tree trunk a tad more thicker. I would also add another piece and position along with the longer wood, as if the roots are "forking".
> ...


One behind the long root, and probably a short one in front. Partially bury it and it'll look really natural. Since its a 24" high, if you wanna go crazy it'll also look good as a riparium!  Im sure either way it'll look nice.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I decided to try adding some branches to the escape. I also raised the gravel level to reduce the mangrove look I was getting. So in these pictures the bottom you see is going to be the top of the gravel.



















I think the branches are starting to give the scape a less artificial look, but I'm open to opinions, etc.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's what I've put together so far.




























I'm not sure about the long root though. I might remove it. I'm also still playing around with adding more smaller roots at the base of the stump. Not sure if that might be too much wood though.

And I'm mostly stuck in figuring out how to incorporate some of the dragon rock I have into this scape.

Feel free to comment, offer opinions, suggestions, etc.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I like it... few comments thou...

The two arms seem a little too parallel to eachother, I would try to find a more natural way to have them sprout to the other side of the tank.

In some really cool aquascapes ive seen objects jet to the front of the glass (with still room to clean the glass of course) - you can try this and it will give a impressive sense of depth and wonder


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I like the first pic the best but the piece going off to the right would look better if added to the trunk and came down and out like the farthest piece to the left does.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

The driftwood is now all done and I'm playing around with the rock scape. Please let me know what you guys think of this rock layout. For some reason the rocks are proving harder for me to scape that the driftwood.




























Don't forget that there will be about 3" of gravel so the bottom portions of the wood and rocks will be hidden by that.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's the latest version actually in the tank. No gravel yet though.



















Thanks,
Harry


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Watch out for those top 2 sticks. Very close to light and algae prone

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I find the top 2 sticks is where my eyes focus on first. Without knowing how the tank will be planted I would suggest changing it as it takes attention away from that really nice trunk you've put together.


----------

